# A day on the bunny slope



## molecom (Sep 11, 2009)

Very cool!

Mine are 2 1/2 (twin son), and I can't wait to get them out there!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

get that shredder a helmet


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice! I love to see the little guys having fun.  :thumbsup:


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Brighton!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Awesome. I wish I started that young!


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Very cool to see the youngsters out there. My 6 year old son decided he still wants to ski this year. Thought this may be the year but at least he is on the snow! Like jporter said, I too wish I would have started boarding that young!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Helmets aren't as necessary for small kids. Their bones are almost as strong as ours, but they only have 1/3 our weight. Thats why those buggers are so fearless at the park. Falling doesn't hurt nearly as much when they do it.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Brimstone said:


> I had a great day snowboarding today and I spent the whole day on the bunny slope. It was the first day of snowboarding for my five year old son and he loved it. He was exhausted and slept in the car the whole way home.


:thumbsup:



Tarzanman said:


> Helmets aren't as necessary for small kids. Their bones are almost as strong as ours, but they only have 1/3 our weight. Thats why those buggers are so fearless at the park. Falling doesn't hurt nearly as much when they do it.


That's certainly the dumbest thing I've heard all week. And it's a Saturday.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Helmets aren't as necessary for small kids. Their bones are almost as strong as ours, but they only have 1/3 our weight. Thats why those buggers are so fearless at the park. Falling doesn't hurt nearly as much when they do it.






I don't know what to say:dunno:


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

m60g said:


> I don't know what to say:dunno:


agreed,thats just retarted.stoked for the kid but get him a helmet.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry guys. I just don't think that a a kid on a green/bunny slope needs a helmet.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't apologize. There's no law requiring you to advocate the same stance every pediatrician, sports medicine doc, neurologist, and developmental biologist on the planet takes on helmet use in children. :dunno:


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

what does the slope matter.if you fall and hit your head it doesnt matter where your at. if an adult doesnt want to wear a helmet thats there decision. just ask liam neeson.
o.p...still stoked for your son.he looked very excited.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Helmets aren't as necessary for small kids. Their bones are almost as strong as ours, but they only have 1/3 our weight. Thats why those buggers are so fearless at the park. Falling doesn't hurt nearly as much when they do it.


what r u crazy? Perhaps if u have a 5 yr old son on a football team, dont bother getting him a helmet or shoulder pads or hip guards because:

"Their bones are almost as strong as ours" *RETARDED ADVICE*


Get ur kid a helmet and dont listen to this fool:thumbsdown:


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Tarzanman said:


> Helmets aren't as necessary for small kids. Their bones are almost as strong as ours, but they only have 1/3 our weight. Thats why those buggers are so fearless at the park. Falling doesn't hurt nearly as much when they do it.


Please tell me you have no kids


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Nothing better than seeing a young face light up on the hill


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

cubllsu8338 said:


> Nothing better than seeing a young face light up on the hill


Yeah. The joy on his face made me smile. Nice job.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Brimstone (Sep 28, 2009)

The downside to this is that it is harder to sneak away for decent day of snowboarding without the kids. I always get the guilt treatment now.

Just as an FYI, both of my boys have helmets. It just wasn't necessary for a day on the bunny slope learning the basics of balance. A butt helmet would have been more useful.


----------



## jr05 (Oct 14, 2009)

> Just as an FYI, both of my boys have helmets. It just wasn't necessary for a day on the bunny slope learning the basics of balance. A butt helmet would have been more useful.


why risk it? I have seen some pretty impressive crashes from people running into others on the bunny slopes (especially adults plowing right through kids). I guess this is more of an issues with bunny slopes that end near real trails...but still.

Regardless, sounds like you both had a great day on the hill! I hope you have many more of these days together.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Brimstone said:


> I had a great day snowboarding today and I spent the whole day on the bunny slope. It was the first day of snowboarding for my five year old son and he loved it. He was exhausted and slept in the car the whole way home.


Love it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Brimstone said:


> The downside to this is that it is harder to sneak away for decent day of snowboarding without the kids. I always get the guilt treatment now.
> 
> Just as an FYI, both of my boys have helmets. It just wasn't necessary for a day on the bunny slope learning the basics of balance. A butt helmet would have been more useful.


Great photo. Glad your son loves it. I have a baby on the way and I can't wait til they are old enough to ride.

Sorry, but I have to add my two cents about the helmet thing. Make him wear one regardless of the type of slope and riding. It isn't just him and the slope you have to worry about. Stray riders can cause him to have a bad accident. Besides, letting him ride without one might create a bad habit of never wearing one.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Good stuff! Looks like the little guy is having a blast.

+1 on the helmet. You never know when some ass might run into him.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

plus getting him in a helmet now will normalize it to him and hell probably always wear one because of it ....


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

That's awesome! You got a little shredder! Too cute! We just took our six yr old boy up for his first trip as well. You never know if they are going to like it, hate it, suck at it, or whatever. It's awesome that we get to share this passion with our little ones at such an early age.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Come on guys, I think he has gotten the point on this. Remember the original point of the thread.


/agree w/ this


----------



## Brimstone (Sep 28, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Come on guys, I think he has gotten the point on this. Remember the original point of the thread.


Seriously. You guys have a lot of opinions. This was mid-week on a secluded hill that is not accessed by other runs. There were maybe four other people on the hill and the oldest, that was not an instructor, was around eight. I appreciate everyone being a safety monitor, but I have been doing this for a while and I will go ahead and use my judgment. Like I said, he has a helmet, it was just easier for him to listen to my instruction and get the basics down without one that day.


----------

